
Show HN: Willing to hunt – Top hunters willing to post products on Producthunt - oncebot
https://hunter.tidily.io/
======
twelve40
Would be nice to add any kind of basic info on what's in it for me if I hunt,
and what's the catch if I'm the product owner.

~~~
oncebot
There is no catch for the maker, I made it as a free useful tool and there is
no monetary benefit for the hunter, the only benefit I can say is that they
will be able to collect hunt requests in a simple way rather than makers
blowing up their twitter and email, also it will show how many requests a
hunter received so a makers can be more sensible and make requests
accordingly.

